

A quick look to APL [A Programming Language] - pdelgallego
http://langexplr.blogspot.com/2011/03/quick-look-at-apl.html

======
MrMan
I love many of the ideas in APL, especially the vectorization features. My
sense of taste is seriously offended by the special characters.

